# Fresh goose on the grill



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I like to bring a portable grill with me while hunting, here's what I made on Sunday that was a hit.

Cut up the goose breasts against the grain, and make sure you remove all of the skin. I took a fork and poked it a lot until it was slightly tenderized. I put the strips in a ziploc bag, and filled it with Lawry's 30 second marinade- Teriyaki. I let it soke all day while hunting (after morning shoot)....and by the evening I through it on the grill (medium).

I covered them in Tiger Sauce (look for it by name, simply awesome), and it was great!

Just another simple goose recipe to amaze your friends.


----------

